# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Shërbim lakuriq - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Shërbim lakuriq*

Në këtë ndërrim shekujsh
Në Ballkanin e trazuar
Epshet shtazarake për tokë
U paguan me gjak e kokë.

Më nxorën nga shtrati, 
Para fëmijëve m’u zbulua shtati,
Kolektivisht më dhunuan,
Edhe shoqet shumë duruan.

Na detyruan: darkën e dreqit
Ta shërbejmë me trupat tanë! 
Duke kënduar e shërbyer lakuriq 
Atëherë kur fara jonë-konsiderohej hiç!

----------


## bili99

realitet  i dhimbshem  qe    me  shkakton  aq  dhimbje  sa  vete  perjetuesit...s'mund  ta  lexoj  per  se  dyti.
me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## trysil

*SHËRBIM LAKURIQ*

Poezi me tri katrena dhe me rimë të alternuar. Poezi me mesazh të qartë që jep fotografinë e një momenti tragjik. Absurdi dhe shtazarakja, trauma janë dhënë përmes një gjuhe pa shpërthime të thella poetike.
Dhembja e autores, është edhe dhembja ime. Nëpër atë kalvar kemi kaluar...
Në katrenën e parë shihet një tendencë për të folur paksa më të thellë poetikë, por gradacioni në dy katrenat në vijim bie.

Autorës i uroj sukses sinqerisht!

----------


## Rebele

Permbajtja eshte e bukur (ka gjetje), por ekzekutimi i idese ne poezi le shume per te deshiruar. 
Per mua, subjekte kaq te renda (rrenqethese) kerkojne varg te lire (ose te pakten jo ritem te haperdare) per tu percuar fuqishem.

----------

